# Nordbayern.de: "Waldbesitzer: Rampen für Mountainbiker "sofort zerstören""



## Acksch (26. August 2015)

GuMo liebes Forum,

beim allmorgendlichen Durchstöbern der einschlägigen Informationsprotale bin ich auf diesen netten Artikel auf „nordbayern.de“ gestoßen.

Ich muss natürlich gestehen, dass ich mich schon immer über die vielen geduldeten Rampen hier gewundert habe, aber diese Aufforderung ist schon ziemlich hart, bzw. verteufelt ja den Mountainbiker allgemein. Auch die ziemlich reißerisch formulierten Sätze wie „Gerade rund um die Städte hat der Druck auf die Natur rasant zugenommen, Mountainbiking ist längst ein Trendsport.“, klingt in meinen Ohren eher wie „Gerade rund um die Städte hat die Zahl der Mountainbiker rasant zugenommen und ist längst zu einem ernstzunehmenden Problem geworden.“ 


Ebenso ist die Aussage „Es könne nicht sein, dass Biker „durchs Unterholz brechen und das Wild aufschrecken““ ziemlich haltlos, denn ich meine, dass nicht der Fahrradfahrer an sich das Problem ist, sondern eher die Anzahl der Menschen allgemein im Wald. Denn ein Reh bleibt wohl kaum stehen selbst wenn man als Fußgänger in seiner Nähe vorbeiläuft (Fluchttier  ).


Naja, was sagt ihr? Haben wir auch bald die 2-Meter-Grenze in Bayern?


Gruß Christian


----------



## lowfat (26. August 2015)

Der Onlineartikel ist übrigens gekürzt und aus meiner Sicht etwas einseitig. Der Printartikel liest sich deutlich differenzierter und enthält auch Stellungnahmen vom BN, Fränk. Albverein und DAV.

Ich erwarte in Bayern keine 2-m Regel. Das hat gerade der BayVGH noch einmal bestätigt. Das Urteil ist in den Artikel auch erwähnt.
In BW ist ausser den zwei größten Wandervereinen mit der 2m-Regel niemand wirklich glücklich: Die Touristikregionen nicht, weil MTBler wegbleiben und Trails nur mit Riesenaufwand offiziell gemacht werden können. Die Polizei nicht, weil unklar ist, wie die 2m festgelegt sind und damit die Durchsetzung unklar ist. Die Mountainbiker sowieso, die in die Ordnungswidrigkeit gedrängt werden. In der Praxis wird die 2m-Regel in BW nicht akzeptiert. Der Fränkische Albverein ist übrigend kein MTB-Gegner, sondern befürwortet das Fahren auf Wanderwegen. Die Wandervereine haben also keine einheitliche Linie.
Der DAV bringt es auf den Punkt (Zital aus dem Printartikel der NN):" "Wir können oft nicht nachvollziehen, warum das Fahren auf Waldwegen eingeschränkt ist - vor allem bei Wegen die weder beschädigt noch stark frequentiert sind" sagt Steffen Reich vom Alpenverein. Das Problem seien fehlende Alternativrouten für Radfahrer. "Wenn Radfahrer nicht einsehen, warum sie auf bestimmten Wegen nicht fahren dürfen, halten sie sich auch nicht daran", sagte Reich."


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bombenkrator (26. August 2015)

Ich finde es ja immer wieder erstaunlich wie damit argumentiert wird das Mountainbiker den Boden zerstören.
Waldmaschinen wiegen locker das tausendfache von einem Fully und die breschen wirklich durchs Unterholz.
Das ist einfach nur noch lächerlich.


----------



## theo500 (10. September 2015)

Was ist das doch schön in Skandinavien. Da herscht jenens schöne Jedermannsrecht, das *jedem* erlaubt im Wald das zu tun und zu lassen, solange er keinen großen Flurschaden anrichtet. Da kümmert es dann niemanden ob da jetzt jemand sich mit dem Zelt in den Wald stellt und dann da ein paar Nächte bleibt, solange er sämmtlichen Müll mitnimmt und seine Hinterlassenschaften vergräbt. Und genauso wenig juckt es die Leute, wenn da ein paar Mountainbiker hingehen und an gewissen stellen Äste zur Seite räumen um auf einem Weg zu fahren. Auch wenn da mal das Wild aufgeschreckt wird.


----------



## LeFritzz (24. September 2015)

Offensichtlich wird das in Skandinavien durch völlig überhöhte Bierpreise ermöglicht.


----------



## Roudy-Radler (24. September 2015)

Bombenkrator schrieb:


> Ich finde es ja immer wieder erstaunlich wie damit argumentiert wird das Mountainbiker den Boden zerstören.
> Waldmaschinen wiegen locker das tausendfache von einem Fully und die breschen wirklich durchs Unterholz.
> Das ist einfach nur noch lächerlich.


 
"Die Naturschützer" z.B. NABU und B.U.N.D. teilen erstmalig diese Auffassung, wenn auch "noch" nicht öffentlich.
In unserer Region z.B. sah man den Rückbau mit Maschinenkraft kritischer als die vorherige Nutzung durch Radfahrer.

Ich habe bei allem Groll inzwischen den Eindruck, dass ein breites Umdenken stattfindet.
Wir alle, incl. aller Verbände und initiativen, sind auf dem richtigen Weg.

Weiter so


----------



## Jierdan (24. September 2015)

DaFriiitz schrieb:


> Offensichtlich wird das in Skandinavien durch völlig überhöhte Bierpreise ermöglicht.



In den sauren Apfel würd ich beißen.


----------



## scratch_a (24. September 2015)

Jierdan schrieb:


> In den sauren Apfel würd ich beißen.



Wenn es nicht auch das alkfreie Bier betrifft, wäre es sogar ein recht süßer Apfel


----------



## LeFritzz (24. September 2015)

Skandinavier haben glaube ich kein alk-freies Bier, sondern nur Stark-Öl.


----------



## Jierdan (24. September 2015)

DaFriiitz schrieb:


> Skandinavier haben glaube ich kein alk-freies Bier, sondern nur Stark-Öl.



Solang es die Kehle schmiert!


----------

